# tire / terrain concerns



## stimpsonjc (Aug 20, 2009)

First, I'm a noob...

I sometimes find myself on not-so-great pavement, and even some hard packed dirt/gravel once in a while. I ride an old road bike with tires marked 27 x 1 1/4. I'm comfortable with that bike and those tires in those conditions.

I want to replace it with a Motobecane Cafe Latte from BikesDirect. It comes with 700x28 tires. If I am doing the math correctly, that 28 means 1.1 inches.

So how big of a deal will this change be, if any? Should I be asking if I can put wider tires on it just in case it doesn't feel safe? Can I if I need to?

I'm _this close_ to placing an order... Very excited and anxious to be replacing my 20 year old road bike, finally. TIA


----------

